# Screen flipping



## aniretake (Jul 8, 2005)

Yesterday i was in college in class. One girl accidentally pressed CTRL+Alt+Up Arrow and her screen with Excel flipped upside down. :up: It was so much fun. We all wanted to play a joke at home or at work, but it did not work there. I believe there should be some special program installed. Does anyone know which one? I would love to try it on my friends. Thank you.


----------



## Kitch (Mar 27, 2005)

I believe this would be a feature of the video card, if yours doesn't support
this feature then it won't work.

Have a look in Display Properties->Settings tab->Advanced, if your card has
the feature you should find some settings in there.


----------



## sixpack (Jul 11, 2005)

Aniretake... if your still looking for that software, drop me an e-mail and I'll send it to you. This will turn any screen upside down.


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

U can download this prank at: http://www.goldfiles.com/multimedia/humor/portals/flipped.php

that will Flip your screen upside down............


----------



## raanank (Jul 18, 2005)

I have a Dell monitor with a built-in Intel graphics card, and these instructions are probably similar for most built-in video cards. I first had to go to the advanced display settings, open up the graphics properties under "Intel Extreme Graphics 2," go to the rotation tab, enable rotation, go to the hot keys tabs, and *finally* assign the hot keys.


----------



## Banksy (Jul 18, 2005)

If your after a little kinda prank which plays with your screen try high contrast keys  left shift, left Alt + print Screen a little box pops up make sure the little tick box isnt ticked in the corner and click ok. do the same buttons to turn it off.  Yes, i am very sad


----------



## PunkPyro912 (Jan 1, 2005)

wait so what does that exactly do?


----------

